# Another Hunt Weekend



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Gabby had her WC this weekend and PASSED!!!! I am so proud of my little Goo! 

The land bird was pigeons, and Gabby had not had a pigeon since July, and it was a semi frozen older one. I had concerns she may not pick one up. I worked as the judges assistant for the WCX which ran first, and when they were done, I pulled out a pigeon and I took it to Gabby to get her re "acquainted" with one. Good thing I did she turned her nose up at it at first. But I told her I wanted her to play with it and she decided it was ok. Both marks of her double were dead birds, no fliers. 

The first mark went down, Gabby marked it like a champ, then the second mark. I quickly released her on the drop so she would head right out there not think about the first mark down. She slammed the mark, but on her way back she did sort of drop the bird twice out of concern it might not be right. She is used to ducks. When she returned to heel, and I took the bird she was lined up for the memory bird. I waited her out, she kept staring in the direction of the old fall, I just waited patiently and as soon as she looked forward in that direction I released her and she went straight to it. She didn't drop this bird. I guess it was not as offensive as the first one. Judges commented how nice she was. 

On to water. The water marks were pretty easy. Short, pretty open. Gabby did those no problem and loved having ducks back in her mouth. Those were gorgeous marks. 

Next week I hope to finish her SHR title at Ohio HRC. 

I love my Gabby Goo.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Way to go, Gabby!! See?? You worried for nothing!! She knows what she's doing. =) Aren't you glad you didn't pull her out of this one??


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

The rules read pretty badly. I guess it is really old wording. Her doubles last weekend up north were the first time she ran them well. So my confidence improved after that too. That "diversion bird" wording is what really freaked me out. 

I think all her hunt tests have increased her confidence, she has more confidence in her own ability too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> I think all her hunt tests have increased her confidence, she has more confidence in her own ability too.


I'm thinking these are increasing your confidence too and she is responding to that as well. 

Congrats on all of the hunt success - You and Gabby are making it look easy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

woooo hoooooo you guys ROCK!! I knew you could do it.
I'm sure more people would post to congratulate you if they weren't taking a week long break from the forum....


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Way to go you two! Huge Huge congrats! WHOOOOOHOOOOO for the WC>>.Way to go Goo!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!! Congratulations to you and Gabby Goo  Well done!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations Gabby and Ann! How exciting for you to have your girl do so well. Good luck with your SHR title run next week!


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Congratulations. Gabby is fun to watch, keep it up.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations Gabby Goo and Ann! She is such a rock star!!!! I am so excited for you!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is awesome. Way to Go!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

You mean Another *Great* Hunt Weekend in what will be a long long list of great hunt weekends for you and Gabby. Congratulations!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats on earning your WC! It sounds like she did great, and you did a great job of handling her! Good luck at the next test.

Off subject: I see that Gabby is a "smokingold" pup. I'm assuming that you are happy with her  I've been looking at that kennel possibly for my next puppy. It looks like she breeds some really nice dogs by some really nice sires. How is your relationship with the breeder? Could you PM me any info? Thanks!


----------

